
BT Tower broadcasts error message to the nation as Windows displays admins shame - timthorn
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/08/bt_tower_broadcasts_error_message_to_the_nation_as_windows_crashes/
======
pferde
"That BT is running a soon-to-be-defunct operating system for its display
isn't particularly worrying."

Indeed, what is more worrying is that Microsoft has managed to brainwash
people into confusing "unsupported" and "defunct". Windows 7 installations
won't suddenly stop working when the day comes.

